# Garment Magazine to put an ad in?



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

Do anyone know any good garment or textile magazine or website to put an ad on? Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Depends on what you're advertising, but there are quite a few listed in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t10602.html?highlight=magazine


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Depends on what you're advertising, but there are quite a few listed in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t10602.html?highlight=magazine


that's also what I'm lookin' for.Tks, Rondey.


----------

